
Cleanroom – High-quality software through semi-formal specs and verification - nickpsecurity
http://infohost.nmt.edu/~al/cseet-paper.html
======
ceterum_censeo
Would anyone who has experience using Cleanroom and PSP be willing to opine on
the merits of both? I'm interested in lightweight but rigorous processes for
improving software quality on regulated products, and both Cleanroom and PSP
are on the radar.

